# 'Unable to print' LCD message. Brother MFC 5840CN



## What_the (Apr 14, 2008)

I am getting an 'Unable to print' message on the LCD screen of my Brother MFC. I have checked for foreign objects and there are no faxes in memory. I have disconnected and reconnected to power. It appears I have a 'mechanical problem'. I have been to Brother Solutions online but get no help understanding what the 'mechanical problem' could be. Can anyone help, please? Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be almost anything. It just means that some sensor within the printer is telling the printer that something is wrong. If there are no error messages to help narrow it down, you'll probably have to take it in for service. 

I assume you've taken everything easily removed out and made sure nothing seems amiss?


----------



## What_the (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi JohnWill. 
Yes, I have checked to make sure nothing's amiss, and I am getting nothing other than an 'Unable to print' message, so it looks like it's off to the repairers ... Thanks anyway.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't be more help, but that message could mean about anything.


----------



## What_the (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, JohnWill
Yes, I know! But I have found joy from an extended warranty and I am having the unit replaced ... although I wish it could be replaced with a Canon! Thanks for your help :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a Canon ImageClass 3110 that is giving me fits trying to upgrade the drivers, and Canon tech support is absolutely no help. I'm going to have to scrub the registry on several machines to do the update properly.


----------



## What_the (Apr 14, 2008)

The business I bought the MFC from doesn't have any of the same sort of printer in stock, so am getting a cheque and can choose the printer I want. Any suggestions?
How are you going with your Canon?
Cheers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have the HP PhotoSmart C7280, and I love it. It installed without a fuss, has both wired and wireless network capability, and has print, scan, copy, and FAX. It also has a document feeder for the scanner, copier, and FAX which works great. I got it for $239 at Staples a couple of months back.


----------



## What_the (Apr 14, 2008)

I have checked out the HP Photosmart. It's a very good looking unit. 
The prices here, however, are more like $346 ... and I have been thinking (I know, dangerous!), I still have use of the Brother scanner, photocapture and pc fax facility. (I have used the fax twice in two years, so no hardship to do without that, anyway.) 
So I really only need a printer, and the Canon Pixma iP4500 is in my sights, and for $139 I don't think I can go wrong. 
The reviews are excellent for print quality and it has duplex printing, also. 
I know you have had problems with Canon, but Brother wasn't too helpful for me, either. 
Well, that's my thoughts on the matter ... whadya reckon?!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have no experience with that unit, so I can't give a qualified opinion. It's probably fine, my Canon laser is working much better now that I've upgraded it's firmware, so I'm a bit happier with it now.


----------



## What_the (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi again. Well, I've got the Canon installed and 'Oh my goodness!' what a difference in print quality, speed of printing, ease of use and quietness of operation. It really is soooo different to the Brother. I'm very pleased with it.
Thanks for trying to help, too, JohnWill. With regards the Brother 'Unable to print' message, I guess we'll never know what caused it ... put it down to one of the mysteries of life, ha ha.
Good luck with your HP, and keep up the good work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So far, I'm happy with my printers. I do happen to have a Brother laser too, and it's worked fine for me. It's not the network version, just the USB connected one.


----------

